# Plastic Kit maer unknown



## Terry W (Dec 6, 2016)

Hello, I have been looking for and trying to find out who kitted the Old Indy 500 Roadster of Bill Vukovich 53 or 54 winner model car. They have done it in the 1/18 scale diecast but that is not what I am looking for. My thoughts were that either Lindberg or JoHan made this plastic kit in 1/25th (I think). I have not seem one of these kits in a very long time. Monogram made a kit of the Indy Roadster but this is not it, it was different both were Kurtis Kraft cars but Bill Vukovich was the specific driver of this czr that was kitted.
Any Help in getting info and or finding one would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks
Terry


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

You see this?

1954 Fuel Injection Special KK500A Bill Vukovich Winner 1964 Indy 500 ? 2nd straight win

The plate says Dogleg models by SMTS

https://www.smtsmodels.com/

Didn't see it listed though.

This guy has 2. Doesn't say where he got them though.

1953 & 1954 Kurtis Fuel Injection Spl. - Bill Vukovich | Open Wheel Racing Modeling


----------

